# How long does it take for Revolution to get rid of mites?



## Haven Relis (Dec 26, 2013)

Daiyu and Mei's Revolution just arrived a few days ago, and I was wondering how long it typically takes to get rid of the mites?


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I was just wondering the same thing. I just gave my boys revolution about a few days ago, and they're still itching a bit. The revolution will kill the mites immediately, but they still might be itching for awhile from previous bites.


----------



## BenLen (Jan 1, 2014)

Last time I used it the mites were totally gone within two days.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

BenLen said:


> Last time I used it the mites were totally gone within two days.


^ Same here. It works almost immediately!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Same here. I used 2 drops on the skin for each rat, and by day 2, absolutely no more itching and scratching. It works really well and really fast!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

For some reason, the revolution must not be working for me. My guys are still kinda itchy. *sigh*


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

How many drops did you use on each rat? and were you sure to get it DIRECTLY dripped onto the skin? If it drips into the fur, or if most of it drips into the fur, it will evaporate before it can get absorbed, so it's really important to get it directly onto the skin somehow. It's safe to use, so you can try increasing the ammount you put on them, but I would check with your vet first. But 3 or 4 drops should be in the very safe range still. 

How long has it been since you put it on them? For bad infestations, it is recommended that you dose them once, then 2 weeks later, dose them again. For an infestation that isn't too bad, you can wait 30 days before the second dosing, but it might be good to do the two week one for your guys.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Did you deep clean their cage? They might be itching from previous scabs. My rat did that for probably a week after I gave her Revolution. I just kept an eye on her and made sure the existing scabs were getting better and no new ones were forming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

